# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Dư sài bán cây thước cặp mới 99.9%

## narut

xin chào toàn thể anh em. Số là ông anh bà con biết em học cắt gọt kim loại nên ông anh tặng cây thước cặp mitutoyo 200mm 0.2. Mà em có thước rồi nên thanh lý lấy tiền đóng tiền học. 

Giá em nó là 800k. SDT 01647107201

----------


## narut

ai cần thì cứ pm zalo em gởi hình xem.

----------


## narut



----------


## hung1706

Post bài sai mục nhé bạn.  :Big Grin: 
Nhờ admin chuyển giúp nhé
Thanks !

----------


## narut

Hàng bao test. Bao check mã barcod. Mua bán tại nhà để ae khỏi sợ hàng nhái.

----------


## Ninh Tran

tưởng thước điện tử cơ.

----------


## hoctap256

500K SANG TÊN NGAY :d

----------


## truongkiet

mới vừa mua một cây giá 750k hàng mới

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình cũng mạn phép trả 500k.

----------


## Ninh Tran

uh. đc. mình cũng theo 500

----------


## hoctap256

thôi các bác tranh hàng ác quá em trả 550k :3

----------


## Nam CNC

Hỏi thiệt nha chứ không có ý gì xấu , tui ra Tạ Uyên , tiệm Liên Hưng cũng lôi ra cây y chang , inox , kẹp lại thấy khít không hở sáng , vạch trùng , cũng mitutoyo , nói với em hàng hãng liên danh china ( nghe cái này là thấy ghét ) , thà nói mẹ nó hàng copy có sướng đời không !!! , em thà mua SWT hàng thượng hải còn dễ chịu hơn...... thôi rút lại 1 câu , họ nói liên danh chứ nếu không nói sao em biết cái thật hay giả ? em cũng mù mờ bar code , không biết tra thì có mà chết , vậy ai dùng qua thấy nó có ưu điểm gì hôn ? 


----- nhìn kĩ thì cây thước này có chữ made in japan , còn cây kia không có , vậy mà phía đuôi cũng có cái code ma trận đó nha.

----------


## narut

> Hỏi thiệt nha chứ không có ý gì xấu , tui ra Tạ Uyên , tiệm Liên Hưng cũng lôi ra cây y chang , inox , kẹp lại thấy khít không hở sáng , vạch trùng , cũng mitutoyo , nói với em hàng hãng liên danh china ( nghe cái này là thấy ghét ) , thà nói mẹ nó hàng copy có sướng đời không !!! , em thà mua SWT hàng thượng hải còn dễ chịu hơn...... thôi rút lại 1 câu , họ nói liên danh chứ nếu không nói sao em biết cái thật hay giả ? em cũng mù mờ bar code , không biết tra thì có mà chết , vậy ai dùng qua thấy nó có ưu điểm gì hôn ? 
> 
> 
> ----- nhìn kĩ thì cây thước này có chữ made in japan , còn cây kia không có , vậy mà phía đuôi cũng có cái code ma trận đó nha.






Tiệm Liên Hưng là tiệm nằm trong hẻm phải ko bạn. Mình có vài lần mua mũi họp kim trong đó.

nghe bạn nói như vậy thì mình nghĩ đó giờ bạn chưa sài thước cặp mitutoyo nhật chính hãng.

thứ nhất barcode bạn quét barcod hàng chính hãng thì nó ra toàn tiếng nhật. Hàng nhái thì nó ko có ra hoặc ko có barcode mà có mã số trên mặt phía sau thước.

thứ hai đó là màu mực in trên thước chính hãng có màu ánh ánh lên khi nhìn nghiêng . nét chữ Mãnh Sắt nét Rõ ràng. Còn hàng  nhái màu mực nhìn cứ như photo vậy đó nó lòe lòe nét mực thì to. lấy tay cào cào thì thấy cộm cộm @@

thứ ba. là chất liệu làm thước thì nó làm gần giống nhau nhưng nếu ai tinh mắt thì sẽ thấy thước giả nó có màu mờ mờ giống như nhôm.

Mấy cái trên là mình áp dụng để so sánh đối với thước mới. Còn đối với thước củ thì sẽ khó phân biệt hơn với mấy cách trên. Nói chung thước cặp thì rất là dể mua nhằm hàng nhái nếu ko biết cửa hàng uy tín. Nhất là ra tạ uyên mua thước cặp là 1 sai lầm. trường mình cũng có vài cây thước cặp nhái nên cũng có thể phân biệt được chút chút. Có gì sai sót mong anh em góp ý thêm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## narut

MẤY BÁC TRẢ GIÁ ÁC QUÁ. hIX hIX thước mới mà mấy bác cứ trả giá như là thước củ vậy
BÁc nào nhiệt tình thì em bớt 50k tiền xăng. Bán ko dc em để dành sài chứ em ko bán gấp

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn chủ thớt chia sẽ , ngoài dấu hiệu nhận biết vậy công năng nó khác gì thước bình thường khác hay thước nhái ??

--khít không hở sáng
-- thép cứng , vạch trên thép hay phôi sắt vẫn ok
--chính xác so với thước số
--vạch trùng

----- còn việc kéo thước công nhận thước chính hãng kéo rất mượt và êm , hàng copy cũng được thôi nhưng không bằng , nhưng nó vẫn hơn mấy cây chính hãng china .

----------


## Bongmayquathem

http://thuocchinhxac.blogspot.com/20...-that-gia.html 
http://www.hong-an.com.vn/tin-tuc/50...hang-nhai.html
EM thấy có bài viết phân biệt hàng thật giả trên mạng nè bác Nam. Nếu theo bài viết này thì thước em đang xài có khi là hàng giả rồi  :Frown: , tìm mãi chả thấy cái barcode đâu ?

----------


## Nam CNC

không mình không tìm hiểu hàng thật và giả nữa ( chỉ cần thấy giá chênh lệch là cũng đủ hiểu ) , chỉ muốn tìm hiểu cái gì tạo nên giá trị của mitutoyo , giống như công năng chính em so sánh , vậy ngoài ra có còn gì nữa ? hồi trước mua cây xịn về chỉ để vạch trên thép vì cây dỏm vạch không xong, còn bây giờ cây dỏm vạch tốt luôn vậy thì có nên mua hàng xịn ??? đang tìm hiểu thêm lý do để bỏ ra số tiền cao gấp vài lần mua hàng xịn đây.

đồng hồ so thì phải xài hàng xịn ở thời điểm này vẫn đúng vì độ nhạy , bền và chính xác của chính hãng , hàng thương hiệu của china hay copy vẫn chưa đạt được. CŨng may nhờ nhiều anh em có hàng 2nd rất chất lượng mà giá cả khá ok ( mắc gấp đôi hàng TQ á , còn chính hãng mới chắc mắc 2-5 lần )

----------


## CKD

Xin lạm bàn phát.
Để vạch dấu, giờ mua thước chuyên vạch dấu, đầu hợp kim, điện tử của inside giá sam sam với cây dt thường mitu. Để mua thử một cây, kiểu gì hợp kim không cứng hơn thép. Tha hồ mà vạch.
Còn vụ hàng thật, hàng giả mình bó tay. Trước giờ chẵng có kinh nghiệm. Chưa dùng hàng sịn bao giờ.

Xin lỗi vì spam.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## narut

> không mình không tìm hiểu hàng thật và giả nữa ( chỉ cần thấy giá chênh lệch là cũng đủ hiểu ) , chỉ muốn tìm hiểu cái gì tạo nên giá trị của mitutoyo , giống như công năng chính em so sánh , vậy ngoài ra có còn gì nữa ? hồi trước mua cây xịn về chỉ để vạch trên thép vì cây dỏm vạch không xong, còn bây giờ cây dỏm vạch tốt luôn vậy thì có nên mua hàng xịn ??? đang tìm hiểu thêm lý do để bỏ ra số tiền cao gấp vài lần mua hàng xịn đây.
> 
> đồng hồ so thì phải xài hàng xịn ở thời điểm này vẫn đúng vì độ nhạy , bền và chính xác của chính hãng , hàng thương hiệu của china hay copy vẫn chưa đạt được. CŨng may nhờ nhiều anh em có hàng 2nd rất chất lượng mà giá cả khá ok ( mắc gấp đôi hàng TQ á , còn chính hãng mới chắc mắc 2-5 lần )


Trước tiên là em xin nói là ki phải em pr cho bài viết để em bán thước. 
Nhưng găp anh có 1 số vấn đề thú vị thì em bàn thêm cho vui.Nó làm chất thép bây giờ 80 90% với hàng thât. Dùng cũng rất bền nếu không nói là nó còn bền hơn nếu biêt dùng đúng cách. nếu anh thích thì có thể mua thước nhái sài cho rẻ lúc đó mình dùng để đo thường xuyên. Còn cây thước thật thì khi nào cần chính xác cao lấy ra dùng. 

Luôn là như vậy.

Hôm bữa em thấy trên chợ tốt chị kia bán thước nghĩa địa 0.05 150mm - 300mm giá là 500k-1t5 1 cây. Nếu thíc thì a có thể lên xem ưng dc cây nào ko để mua.

vấn đề về thước nhái vs chính hãng xin dừng lại nha anh. Hết vấn đề để bàn rồi vì giá trị rõ ràng giữa thật và giả là ai cũng biết ko phải nói thêm. Nếu đã là thợ thì chăc chắn ai cũng phải có 1 cây thước thật. Còn tQ hay supper nhái thì bao nhiêu cây là tùy mỗi người.

Còn về đồng hồ so theo em thì ko nên mua cũ đôi với loại lò xo. Điện tử thì có thể mua.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dungct

@Narut: bác mới tham gia nên chắc chưa biết. Mọi Diễn đàn đều tồn tại một số rất ít thành viên luôn thích " thể hiện khả năng bẩm sinh" của mình trong mọi vấn đề ( mặc dù không liên quan, hoặc topic bán hàng thì chẳng bao giờ mua ). Bác cứ kinh doanh đúng là ok rồi. Chứ cãi cọ thì báx không lại đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ấy chết , bác dungct comment lại làm em thấy mình sai quá , xin lỗi bác chủ nha , nhiều khi cafe anh em cũng có trao đổi nhiều em cũng thắc mắc cái vụ hàng hãng và hàng copy , thấy bác xài hàng hãng nên muốn biết 1 cái lí do gì mà bác lại chịu chi cho một món hàng hãng như vậy , qua phân tích em cũng biết được lí do.

--- bác ấy nói em chẳng bao giờ mua hàng , dạ cũng nói luôn em có khả năng mua được nhiều hàng như anh em nên khả năng mua lại là rất ít , với lại nếu có mua cũng toàn mua chui dưới sàn nên anh em ít biết thôi , mắc rẻ gì nếu cần thiết em cũng phải chịu mua những thứ giá trên trời thôi ạ nhưng tính em phải hiểu thật rõ cái giá trị ấy thì số tiền bỏ ra em mới cam tâm , em chưa bao giờ bình luận 1 cái giá mắc hay rẻ khi mình không làm được , với em kiểu gì cũng rẻ nếu mình cần.

--- một lần nữa xin lỗi bác chủ thớt nha.


@ 1 chút riêng tư với bác dungct , em biết bác rất là không ưa em về cái vụ đấu giá spindle của passion , lúc ấy em rất nghi ngờ bác là passion cùng 1 người , và bây giờ admin nói TBK11 và passion là 1 , và bây giờ em đoán bác cũng là TBK luôn , chắc có lẻ không ưa em nên chịu không nổi và comment với cái nick dungct này , mà cái nick này 1 thời gian dài bác không xài. Nếu những điều em đoán là sự thực thì kể như anh em dính vào cái vụ TBK là vô vọng , em nghĩ bác rất hiểu rõ luật pháp , và cực khó để nhờ công an làm việc rồi. Bác TBK quả là cao thủ.

----------


## narut

Thôi cãi nhau làm j mấy anh ơi. Chúng ta đâu có thể nói là ai cái gì cũng giỏi. Hơn thua làm j mấy cái lẻ tẻ...cứ thế mà kiếm cơm nuôi vợ con thôi.

Anh Nam CnC.khi nào rãnh thì cho em mời anh ly cf dc ko.  Chứ em chả biết đêch j về Cnc cả. Vì em toàn học về máy cơ ko ak. Năm cuối mới đụng về Cnc. Nên vô diễn đàn thấy mấy anh ráp máy mà ham quá. Hix hix

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Em rất vui lòng , chỉ có điều bác chịu khó tới nhà em , em mời nước mía . CNC quan trọng phần cơ nhất , nếu bạn có nền tảng phần cơ thì thêm phần điều khiển thì quá dễ rồi.

----------


## dungct

Không hiểu sao bài viết của mình lại bị " mất hoặc xóa " nhỉ ? Mình nhớ là mình sử dụng đúng Tiếng Việt và đúng luật. Diển đàn là nơi mọi ngườo có thể đóng góp ý kiến, SAO LẠI CÓ THỂ TỰ Ý XÓA ? HAY NHỮNG ĐIỀU MÌNH NÓI LÀM ĐỤNG CHẠM ĐẾN MỘT SỐ THÀNH PHẦN NÀO ĐÓ ?

P/s: Nhớ lúc trước các mấy bác chơi bên thegioicnc.com và có đụng chạm với bên đó và bị banner nick không lý do. Các bác than phiền đủ điều, giở qua đây các bác cũng có gì khác không ?

----------


## CNC PRO

> Không hiểu sao bài viết của mình lại bị " mất hoặc xóa " nhỉ ? Mình nhớ là mình sử dụng đúng Tiếng Việt và đúng luật. Diển đàn là nơi mọi ngườo có thể đóng góp ý kiến, SAO LẠI CÓ THỂ TỰ Ý XÓA ? HAY NHỮNG ĐIỀU MÌNH NÓI LÀM ĐỤNG CHẠM ĐẾN MỘT SỐ THÀNH PHẦN NÀO ĐÓ ?
> 
> P/s: Nhớ lúc trước các mấy bác chơi bên thegioicnc.com và có đụng chạm với bên đó và bị banner nick không lý do. Các bác than phiền đủ điều, giở qua đây các bác cũng có gì khác không ?


Chào bạn dungct
1. Bài viết của bạn và Nam CNC là do tôi thực hiện (ẩn 01 bài viết của mỗi thành viên).
2. Bạn đang gây loãng chủ đề bán hàng của thành viên khác. Bạn xem lại Nội quy. Nếu có ý "o ép" tôi hoàn toàn có lý do khoá nick bạn mà không cần thông báo.
3. Khi xử lý, cái gọi là có tình có lý là có thể cân nhắc tăng nặng hoặc giảm nhẹ án phạt. Căn cứ vào việc đóng góp vào nội dung diễn đàn. Tôi có đủ quyền để tha bổng Nam CNC cùng nhiều thành viên khác đang gây loãng chủ đề, đồng thời tăng nặng án phạt cho dungct ở mức khoá thàn viên cảnh cáo.
Nhưng ở đây tôi nhận thấy không có gì nghiêm trọng. Lại lạc đề qua chuyện cá nhân. Do dó tôi đã thực thi quyền của mình để trả lại chủ đề cho người bán.
4. Tôi có xem qua các bài viết của bạn. Ngoài việc chọc ngoái người khác thì bạn đã mang lại điều gì cho diễn đàn? Phá rối cho vui? Tăng page view à? Thành viên được chọc ngoái nhiều là Nam CNC. Tôi nhận thấy việc ý kiến trực tiếp vào chủ đề bán hàng của người khác đúng là không hay. Nhưng làm rỏ thêm nội dung, và nhất là kết quả cuối cùng người bán cũng hài lòng cơ mà.
5. Diễn đàn theo tiêu chí miễn phí & công bằng cho mọi thành viên. Và nó vẫn luôn tồn tại với tiêu chí như thế. Nhưng không có nghĩa là sẽ dung dưỡng và cho qua những thành viên chỉ phá rối, gây mất trật tự. Và diễn đàn phuc vụ cộng đồng nên nó sẽ thuận theo ý chí cộng đồng, không phải theo ý chí của một vài người.
6. Cách hành động của bạn dungct. Theo quan điểm cá nhân, có thể vì vấn đề lợi ích gì đó, khiến bạn luôn ấm ức. Thể hiện điều này qua các bài viết của bạn. Phải chăng bạn là gián điệp cho ai đó vào diễn đàn này với mục đích soi mói, gây rối? Tôi còn cảm thấy bạn có liên hệ mật thiết với những chủ thể có chủ đề bán hàng mà bạn đã có ý kiến. Tôi sẽ lưu ý thêm về vấn đề này.

Kết:
- Tôi tiến hành ẩn bài viết mà không xoá, tôi nghĩ sẽ có thắc mắc thế kiểu thế này. Và tôi thực hiện điều đó theo cảm nhận và đúng với Nội quy đã được thông qua. Nếu bạn vẫn yêu cầu, tôi sẽ cho hiện lại để chứng thực.
- Tôi thực hiện quyền của mình không cần phải thông báo. Vì việc này không gây bất lợi gì cho chủ chủ đề (gian hàng).
- Diễn đàn ta có gì tốt hơn? Tôi không chắc là diễn đàn chúng ta có gì tốt hơn. Tôi vẫn luôn cố gắng làm gì đó để diễn đàn có thể tốt thêm hàng ngày. Nhưng tôi vẫn không thể tự khẵng định là mình đã làm được gì. Câu hỏi ấy mỗi thành viên sẽ tự có kết luận, câu trả lời riêng. Họ sẽ tham gia vì họ thấy được nhiều hơn mất hoặc đơn giản là diễn đàn có thể mang lại nhiều điều bổ ích hơn cho mỗi thành viên.

Xin lỗi vì đã spam trong chủ đề.

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk, iamnot.romeo, thuhanoi

----------


## dungct

@CNCPRO : 

1. Trước tiên tôi cũng cảm ơn anh đã phản hồi.
2. Nếu anh nói tôi cố tình gây loãng, gây hấn để phá diển đàn này thì không đúng. Với các thành viên lâu năm có thể đóng góp nhiều cho diển đàn, nhưng cũng đâu có quyền vào Topic bán hàng hoặc Topic bình thường khác để thể hiện bản thân như vậy được. ( nhất là đối với những anh em mới tham gia ). Tôi cảm thấy như là "MA CỦ HIẾP MA MỚI "
3. Anh có đặt câu hỏi tại sao tôi chỉ nói thẳng đối với một số thành viên cụ thể ? Tại sao có rất nhiều thành viên khác tôi lại không nói gì , vì họ chẳng bao giờ như một số rất ít thành viên kiểu này.
4. Anh có quyền Admin. Diển đàn của anh tạo ra, anh quyền ban nick tôi bất cứ lúc nào. Tôi không than phiền vì điều đó, nếu anh là một người không biết lẽ phải. 
5. Anh bán hàng, tôi mua hàng. Tôi cần thông tin, tôi hỏi chi tiết, cụ thể. Tôi khômg thích mình bị coi như những người VÔ VĂN HÓA khi luôn vào topic của người khác TỰ CAO, TỰ ĐẠI. Tôi giỏi, tôi chẳng cần lên tiếng. Ông bà có câu " Thùng rỗng kêu to" được cô giáo dạy từ lớp 2.
Thanks

----------


## CKD

> @CNCPRO : 
> 
> 1. Trước tiên tôi cũng cảm ơn anh đã phản hồi.
> 2. Nếu anh nói tôi cố tình gây loãng, gây hấn để phá diển đàn này thì không đúng. Với các thành viên lâu năm có thể đóng góp nhiều cho diển đàn, nhưng cũng đâu có quyền vào Topic bán hàng hoặc Topic bình thường khác để thể hiện bản thân như vậy được. ( nhất là đối với những anh em mới tham gia ). Tôi cảm thấy như là "MA CỦ HIẾP MA MỚI "
> 3. Anh có đặt câu hỏi tại sao tôi chỉ nói thẳng đối với một số thành viên cụ thể ? Tại sao có rất nhiều thành viên khác tôi lại không nói gì , vì họ chẳng bao giờ như một số rất ít thành viên kiểu này.
> 4. Anh có quyền Admin. Diển đàn của anh tạo ra, anh quyền ban nick tôi bất cứ lúc nào. Tôi không than phiền vì điều đó, nếu anh là một người không biết lẽ phải. 
> 5. Anh bán hàng, tôi mua hàng. Tôi cần thông tin, tôi hỏi chi tiết, cụ thể. Tôi khômg thích mình bị coi như những người VÔ VĂN HÓA khi luôn vào topic của người khác TỰ CAO, TỰ ĐẠI. Tôi giỏi, tôi chẳng cần lên tiếng. Ông bà có câu " Thùng rỗng kêu to" được cô giáo dạy từ lớp 2.
> Thanks


Bài viết thư 2 mình spam trong chủ đề bán hàng. Việc này tôi xin lỗi bác chủ trước.
Vì tôi thấy bác dungct có ý kiến nhưng mà khập khiểng quá. Tiện ngang qua tranh luận với bác ấy xíu.
1. Bác thấy người khác làm sai, thì cũng tự cho phép mình làm sai theo (gây loãng chủ đề) rồi biện minh rằng mình làm vì chính nghĩa. Khi bị xoá thì bảo là bị thiên vị.
2. Người bán hàng, chủ chủ đề có quyền yêu cầu các thành viên khác trật tự hơn trong chủ đề của mình. Có quyền yêu cầu BQT hổ trợ để vãn hồi trật tự. Họ không tự làm, còn bạn thì thấy bất bình nên tương trợ.
3. Đồng ý là bạn làm vì ý tốt, nhưng dùng nhiều lời lẽ rẻ tiền, kém văn hoá thì thể hiện bạn là con người thế nào?
4. Tôi cũng tìm và xem lại các bài viết của bạn. Tôi thấy bạn đặc biệt quan tâm các chủ đề mua bán của 2 thành viên. Ngoài ra không thấy bạn bênh vực thêm cho thành viên nào khác. Tôi đang tự hỏi sao lòng nghĩa hiệp lại có phân biệt đối tượng?
5. Dù bạn có là ai.. chỉ cần thấy phần lớn lời bạn phát ra đều thiếu sự tôn trọng, lời lẽ khó nghe thì tôi tự nghĩ.. có tranh luận thêm cũng chẵng có ý nghĩa gì.

@bác chủ
Bác chủ có quyền yêu cầu Xoá những bài viết không liên quan, nếu bác chủ không hài lòng về những bài viết ấy.

----------


## narut

Cập nhât. Lúc 22h có bác chở bạn gái qua mua thước. thấy bác đó có ghệ hot girl nên em fix còn 700k cho mau lẹ. Hehhehe

----------


## narut

Anh admin ơi xóa bài viêt dùm em ạ. Cám ơn anh trước

----------

